# grass hoppers and other pests



## danknuggets (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey i have a plant right now thats about 5 feet tall and is about 3 or 4 months old.Im growing out doors behind my shed(plenty of light) right next to a compost pile which is the only place safe enough to grow.

recently ive noticed holes in my plants leafs,and i have seen grass hoppers(probabley blown out of there mind) chillin on my leafs,which really pisses me off. Is there anything home made i can do about it? As in is there something i can make that wont hurt the future bud and get rid of the pests?thanks a lot my first time growing so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*Here is a link to a organic insect repellent provided by Mutt. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099 We have used it on our outdoor plant with great results. *


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 18, 2006)

hey thanks a lot!


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 19, 2006)

ok so i sprayed that organic repelent and i think if anything,there is more bites out of my leafs,whats going on? I do have neem could that help any?


----------

